# Why I will never have Brad Pitt's Abs...



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 28, 2003)

5 slices of Bacon
3 Scrambled Eggs
3 small sized pancakes
1 bowl of cheerios (non fat milk)
1.5 cups hashed browns
1 english muffin
2 glasses of orange juice


Yes, it's true, this was my f'n breakfast this morning... 

All u can eat hotel buffets are the devil...

Usually my diet is very good though...


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 28, 2003)

#1 REAL reason you won't have Brad Pitts abs:

Your not Brad Pitt!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 28, 2003)

bleh... you know what i mean....


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 29, 2003)

why would you want Brad Pitts abs?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> #1 REAL reason you won't have Brad Pitts abs:
> 
> Your not Brad Pitt!




lol


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> why would you want Brad Pitts abs?




Although Pitt is way overrated and is small, in fight club his abs do look pretty cool - the rest of him is just scrawny though.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 29, 2003)

I think he has a pretty good overall build... I am working towards that type of shape and size...


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 29, 2003)

That picture does him more justice then most that are posted here.  I still don't know his weight during fight club though.  I've I've heard a difference of 60 lbs. from different sources  

I've read down to 150 lb. up to 210 lbs. @ 5'11


----------



## yogi (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I think he has a pretty good overall build... I am working towards that type of shape and size...



Just quit eating and you can become that skinny.


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 29, 2003)

Q:Why u will never have Brad Pitt's abs
A:Because u aren't anorexic


----------



## musclefreak (Oct 29, 2003)

Shame, Shame, Shame......... 

Now.....somene talk me out of going to the store and buying a tub of Blue Bell Cookies and Cream Ice Cream. I was watching tv and they were eating ice cream on the show I was watching. The ice cream demon jumped all over me. ARGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> Q:Why u will never have Brad Pitt's abs
> A:Because u aren't anorexic



"Don't judge me if you don't know me." - Brad Pitt


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 29, 2003)

haha it was a fucking joke


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 29, 2003)

I heard brad pitt is on the ephedra free hydroxycut... i heard that stuff works miracles... **end sarcasm**


----------

